# Help...maybe



## mudbug (Mar 7, 2005)

This is my second visit to the new site and this afternoon everything is muuuuuuuuuuuccchhhhh slower, navigation-wise.  Takes forever for new topics, forums, threads, go to page 3 of 6, etc. to open for me, altho that wasn't such a problem early this morning.

I hope this is just another general growing pain and not just silly me.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 7, 2005)

Same here, Mud. I figured it was either growing pains or what appears to be a lot of traffic here. :?


----------



## mudbug (Mar 7, 2005)

Good (sort of) - at least I know it's not just me!  Gotta go to work now, but will check back later tonight if I'm not too pooped to see if things speed up.


thanks for responding, Charc.


----------



## middie (Mar 7, 2005)

it's slow for me too mud


----------



## mudbug (Mar 8, 2005)

much faster this morning.  Charc and middie, start your engines.


----------



## middie (Mar 8, 2005)

vroom vroom !!!!!!


----------

